# HILFE* TEICH voll mit ALGEN *HILFE*



## marco890 (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo Liebe Forum Mitglieder, 

meine Mutter hat mir heute Fotos vom Teich geschickt und Sie weiß nicht was Sie genau machen soll.

Wir haben unseren Gartenteich neu gestaltet, es sind ca. 25 000 qm Wasser, mittig befindet sich eine Fontäne, oberhalb ein kleiner Bachlauf um das Wasser zu bewegen.
Zudem haben wir eine Verbindung zum angrenzenden Fluss, durch eine Pumpe wird Frischwasser in den Gartenteich geleitet und durch den Überfluss das Altwasser abgeleitet. (stetige Zirkulation)

Leider haben wir momentan unheimlich viele Algen drin. Keine Fische vorhanden.

Wodran liegt das, was kann man machen?

Sieht schlimm aus, anbei die Fotos, die Algen sind richtig schwer und ziehen sich, also lösen sich nicht auf

Wir wohnen direkt an der Straße und eine Zumutung unserer Dorfbewohner 

Wir haben heute das Wasser abgelassen, um die Algen zu entfernen und ihn komplett zu reinigen.


----------



## 4711LIMA (13. Juli 2020)

Hast Du außer Algen auch andere Pflanzen? Wenn Du keine Pflanzen hast dann ist sozusagen die Alge das Einzige was hier Nährstoffe aufnimmt, das muss also so kommen.


----------



## Turbo (13. Juli 2020)

Salü

Bei dir wohnt doch das grüne Krümelmonster. 
Nein Spass beiseite. Wasser Wechsel, viele Pflanzen, Algen rausfischen und dadurch den Teich aushungern. 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Cycleman007 (13. Juli 2020)

Am besten testest Du mal das einfließenden Wasser aus dem Fluss,  wenn das zu viele Nährstoffe hat,  hast Du das Problem immer wieder. 

Außerdem: betrachte die Algen als gutes Mittel zum Zweck.  Sie binden nämlich überschüssige Nährstoffe, die Du super dadurch herausbekommt,  indem Du die Algen einfach rausziehst oder kescherst.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## marco890 (13. Juli 2020)

erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Hinweise, ich dachte durch die Wasserbewegung von der Fontäne und dem Bachlauf ist genug Bewegung, dass es ein Bilden der Algen verhindert. Welche Pflanzen könnt ihr uns empfehlen?
Was wäre noch hilfreich?


----------



## 4711LIMA (13. Juli 2020)

Also ich sehe das so, dass Dir keine Pflanzen helfen werde. Du hast hier eine Reinigungsanlage für Bach/Flusswasser gebaut. Das läuft so ab, das Frischwasser mit Nährstoffen kommt aus dem Bachlauf in den Teich. Dort ernähren sich davon die Algen und dann geht das Wasser etwas nährstoffärmer wieder zurück in den Bach. Egal was Du machst, die Algen werden gut im Futter stehen.

Einfache Sofortmaßnahme, jetzt sind Ferien, einem Jungen aus dem Dorf für Taschengeld jede Woche einmal den Teich reinigen lassen.
Langfristig kannst Du eventuell durch Umbau den Zu- und Abfluss soweit vergrößern, das eventuell entstehende Algen sofort ausgespült werden, der Teich ist dann sozusagen ein Teil des Baches.
Ob das wasserechtlich zulässig ist musst Du schon prüfen.


----------



## Turbo (13. Juli 2020)

So wie ich den Eingangsbeitrag verstanden habe, gibt es den Teich schon länger. Er wurde einfach umgestaltet. Liege ich da falsch in der Annahme?
Bringe doch bitte mal etwas Licht ins Dunkle. 
Was hast du an Teichtechnik?
Danke


----------



## samorai (13. Juli 2020)

Meine Meinung dazu ist noch etwas anders. 
Betrachte ich meinen Teich gibt es besonders am Bachlauf ein paar Fadenalgen. Mein Bachlauf fließt schnell und soll mein Wasser mit Sauerstoff anreichern. 
Daraus schließe ich 'das der Sauerstoff Eintrag das Algen Wachstum begünstigt.
Schalte mal die Fontäne ab und beobachte. 

Wie tief sitzt denn die Pumpe der Fontäne?
Eventuell viel höher stellen, dann wird nicht so viel Sediment mitgerissen und neu verteilt. 

Versuch macht Klug.


----------



## marco890 (13. Juli 2020)

Wir haben den Teich alle zwei Wochen leer gemacht, wir sind schon am verzweifeln, dachten wenn wir frischwasser zuführen, ist das gut für den Teich, das Flusswasser ist glasklar, mit einer Zeitschaltuhr wird am Tag alle 3 Stunden mal bisschen Wasser reingelassen und das überschüssige Läuft wieder ab.

Teichtechnik? Wie oben beschrieben, eine Fontäne in der Mitte, einen Bachlauf und einen kleinen Wasserfall...mehr ist da nicht drin.


----------



## 4711LIMA (13. Juli 2020)

Dann probier doch mal 24 Stunden Frischwasser wies dann aussieht


----------



## marco890 (13. Juli 2020)

ja die Algen gehen davon nicht raus, wir sind momentan so weit, das wir das komplette Wasser rausgenommen haben und die Teichplane sauber gemacht haben, jetzt weiß ich nicht was der nächste Schritt sein soll, wenn wir wieder normales Wasser einlassen, sieht der Teich wieder nach 3 Wochen genauso aus.


----------



## samorai (13. Juli 2020)

marco890 schrieb:


> das wir das komplette Wasser rausgenommen haben und die Teichplane sauber gemacht haben,



Grausamer Fehler!
Damit habt ihr nichts gekonnt, jetzt muss der Teich wieder neu starten.


----------



## marco890 (13. Juli 2020)

Was schlagt ihr vor? Teichpflanzen? Welche? Was noch?


----------



## Turbo (13. Juli 2020)

Hatte dieses hässliche Problem mit einem grösseren Laufbrunnen in einem Wohnquartier,  dem ständig Trinkwasser zugeführt wurde. Aufsalzen hat wenig gebracht. Kupfer gegen die Algen hat wenig gebracht.
Wöchentlich das Wasser ablassen, Brunnen grob reinigen und einen Überlauf der wie ein Skimmer die Algen von der Oberfläche abgeführt hat brachte am meisten. Dies mit optimierter Durchströmung
Ich würde das vorhandene Teich  (Laufbrunnenkonzept) entsorgen und den Teich neu wie einen Teich mit Pflanzen  und nicht wie einen Laufbrunnen aufbauen.
Mit deinem Laufbrunnenkonzept wirst du von April bis Oktober  reinigen-reinigen-reinigen.... da nützt nur sehr viel Wasserwechsel bei dem es den ganzen Schmoder rausspühlt. Diese Stromrechnung möchte ich nicht bezahlen müssen.
Mein Brunnen hatte nur ca. 7m3 Inhalt.


----------



## samorai (13. Juli 2020)

Sind im Bach auch Algen?
Dein Bachlauf, sind da Steine drin, ich meine nicht an der Seite sondern auf dem Grund?


----------



## samorai (13. Juli 2020)

Abgeleitet von meinem Bachlauf ist der Grund nur blanke Folie und darauf bildet sich __ Quellmoos und das macht es den Algen recht schwer.  
Gelöste Schwebstoffe oder in Lösung gegangene Stoffe werden gut zurück gehalten, schlecht für die Algen.


----------



## Kolja (14. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

was ist denn der Sinn dieses Teiches? Das ist mir nicht ersichtlich. Wenn du dich hier einmal umschaust, wie Teiche neu angelegt werden, so geht es erstmal darum: Was möchte ich? Fische? Naturteich? ...?
Ohne Pflanzen wird das nichts und ständig sauber machen löst das Problem auf keinen Fall.
Hast du denn irgendeinen Bodengrund (Sand, Kies) im Teich? Wie sind die einzelenen Tiefenzonen angelegt? 

Lies dich doch hier bitte ein wenig ein, und schau wie andere Teiche angelegt haben. Lass die Algen erstmal wie sie sind und mache dir eine genaue Vorstellung davon, was du möchtest und was möglich ist.


----------



## Zacky (14. Juli 2020)

Mal ganz unabhängig von der eigentlichen Problmatik mit den Algen im Teich, sollte der rechtliche Rahmen des Zulässigen geprüft werden, ob die Wasserentnahme überhaupt erlaubt ist. Ich hatte so grundsätzlich schon im Kopf, dass das Abnehmen von Wasser aus Bächen und das Einleiten von Wasser in selbige verboten sei.

Ich habe jetzt nicht intensiv gesucht, finde aber diesen Beitrag hier (Link) dazu schon aufschlussreich.

Wenn ich das so lese, empfiehlt es sich eigentlich, eine eigenständige FIlterung für den Teich zu schaffen, entsprechend zu bepflanzen und ein kleines eigenes Biotop zu schaffen.


----------



## Knarf1969 (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Wie sind die Wasserhärte, der PH, Phosphat, Nitrat (gedüngte Felder) des Bachwassers. Ich fülle mittels Pumpe aus einem Bach auf. Er hat annähernd keine Wasserhärte und ich muss immer mal wieder korrigieren.  Das Wasser ist sonst zu weich und zu alkalisch, was die Algen lieben!
LG
Frank


----------



## ralph_hh (15. Juli 2020)

Im Wasser sind Nährstoffe. Von Nährstoffen ernähren sich Pflanzen. Also wachsen
da welche. Da du sonst keine Pflanzen im Teich hast, wachsen also Algen. Das ist völlig normal.

Du kannst nun versuchen die Nährstoffe loszuwerden. Dazu gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Du kannst die Algen, die ja die Nährstoffe aufgenommen und gebunden haben regelmäßig abschöpfen. Du kannst mit viel technischem Aufwand einen Filter eine Pumpe und UV Lampen installieren und die Algen dann aus dem Filter sammeln. Das machen Teichbesitzer so, die Fische haben. Oder, du kannst Pflanzen dort im Wasser setzen, die sich um die Nährstoffe kümmern und den Algen selbige streitig machen. Langfristig sollen dann die Pflanzen die eigen verdrängen, wobei du in einem Naturteich ohne Filter die Algen nie ganz los wirst. Du wirst immer ein paar Algen abschöpfen müssen. Sie gehören zu einem natürlichen Teich dazu.

Wenn du das nicht möchtest, sondern einen sterilen Teich ohne Leben haben möchtest, wirst du um Filtertechnik nicht drumrum kommen, vielleicht noch Chlor dazu, dann hast du quasi einen toten Schwimmingpool.


----------



## Turbo (15. Juli 2020)

Salü
Ich versuche mal, dir den Unterschied von deinem Teich zu einem funktionierenden Teich aufzuzeigen.
Bei deinem Teich bringst du täglich einige hundert bis einige tausend Liter Wasser in den Teich. Je nach Wetter und äusseren Einflüssen mit vielen oder weniger Nährstoffen. Algen sind die Pflanzen welche am wenigsten Ansprüche an die Umwelt stellen, Temperatur, Licht, Nährstoffe, Wasserqualität alles egal. Sie wachsen und wachsen. Ausser man nimmt ihnen die Nährstoffe weg. Dann gehen sie ein. Sinken an den Boden und werden zu Nährstoffen.  Daraus gibt es neue Algen. 
Beim Gartenteich funktioniert das etwas anders.
Man legt den Teich idealerweise in verschiedenen Tiefen an.
Füllt ihn einmal mit bei dir 25k Litern möglichst nährstoffarmem Wasser.
Bringt etwas Bewegung in den Teich wie bei dir die Pumpe und den Bach. (Gut gemacht) Auf Wunsch und Bedarf auch mit Filteranlage.
Damit der hässliche Kreislauf mit den Algen nicht beginnt, Pflanzen in den Teich. Viele viele Pflanzen. Die nehmen den Algen das Futter weg und sehen erst noch hübsch aus. Alles was an Algen entsteht rausfischen oder saugen. So das der Teich möglichst ausgehungert wird.. Die gewünschten Pflanzen den Algen die Nährstoffe wegfuttern und du einen tollen Teich hast. Wasser nur so wenig wie nötig nachfüllen. Soweit die Theorie. In der Praxis ist es noch etwas komplizierter.


----------



## samorai (15. Juli 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> In der Praxis ist es noch etwas komplizierter.



Ne so kompliziert ist es gar nicht. 
Ein Absetzbecken als erstes hinter den Bacheinlauf, dann ein Pflanzenbecken mit idealer Ausstroemung zur Kreisstroemung und eine Pumpe im Teich die zurück in das Absetzbecken fördert.
So hat er seinen eigenen Kreislauf und kann den Bach nutzen wie er will.


----------



## marco890 (15. Juli 2020)

Am besten wäre doch wenn sich einer auskennt und uns mal besucht, wohnen genau in der Mitte Deutschland und vielleicht hat es einer garnicht so weit.
gerne PM an mich, Hessen, Fulda Kassel Bad Hersfeld


----------



## Kolja (16. Juli 2020)

Hallo Marco,

du hast jetzt viele Anworten, Hinweise und Fragen zu deinem Teich erhalten. Hast du dich damit beschäftigt? Ich finde es sehr ärgerlich, wenn jemand eine Frage stellt und sich dann zu den Antworten nicht äußert.


----------



## Turbo (16. Juli 2020)

Salü Andrea
Recht hast du. 
Gebe ab und zu in Fohren meine "Weisheiten" weiter.
Aber irgendwann löscht es mir mit Überdosis ab und ich tauche wieder für Monate unter. 
Grund sind einseitige Beiträge in denen man viel Zeit investiert. Aber der Frager es nicht nötig findet, sich mit der Problematik auseinanderzusetzen. 
Schade um die aufgewendete Zeit.


----------



## Marion412 (16. Juli 2020)

marco890 schrieb:


> Am besten wäre doch wenn sich einer auskennt und uns mal besucht, wohnen genau in der Mitte Deutschland und vielleicht hat es einer garnicht so weit.
> gerne PM an mich, Hessen, Fulda Kassel Bad Hersfeld



und was soll derjenige dann machen bei dir ? 
Heilen per Handauflegen ?

Auch ich bin relativ neu in diesem Forum und habe um Hilfe gebeten und habe festgestellt das hier gerne Hilfe und Unterstützung angeboten wird.
 Du solltest dir aber mindestens genauso viel Zeit nehmen um die Fragen , der Mitglieder zu beantworten , wie diese sich Zeit nehmen um sich Gedanken um deinen Teich machen.
Lese dir deinen Thread nochmal durch und arbeite doch erstmal die Fragen ab die dir gestellt wurden.


----------



## Cycleman007 (16. Juli 2020)

Man darf nicht vergessen,  dass Neues für andere nicht selbstverständlich und leicht zu verstehen ist,  während es für Profis simpel und lange erprobt in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist,  also mach Schema F erledigt werden kann. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

